# ATI Catalyst 8.12 Released



## malware (Dec 10, 2008)

ATI has just released this year's final version of its Catalyst driver package. As you might already know from our previous BETA release post, with the release of ATI Catalyst 8.12 users can now unlock the potential of accelerated applications enabling ATI Stream technology for various ATI Radeon graphics processors. This release also adds Stream technology to ATI's AVIVO Video Converter and many performance improvements. 

*DOWNLOAD*: ATI Catalyst 8.12


*Performance Improvements*
3DMark Vantage DX10 - performance gains of up to 5% for Single and
Crossfire mode. Performance gains were noticed on HD46xx, HD4550 and
HD4350.
Call of Duty: World at War DX9 - performance gains of up to 21% for Single
and Crossfire mode. Performance gains were noticed on all Radeon HD48xx.
Crysis DX10 - performance gains of up to 25% for Single and Crossfire
mode. Performance gains were noticed on all Radeon HD4xxx.
Crysis Warhead DX10 - performance gains of up to 13% for Single card
mode and up to 16% for Crossfire mode. Performance gains were noticed on
all Radeon HD4xxx.
Devil May Cry 4 DX10- performance gains of up to 6% for Single and
Crossfire mode. Performance gains were noticed on all Radeon HD4xxx and
HD38xx.
Fallout 3 - performance gains of up to 15% for Single card mode.
Far Cry 2 DX10 - performance gains of up to 10% for Single card mode and
up to 57% in Crossfire mode. Performance gains were noticed on all Radeon
HD4xxx and HD38xx.
FEAR DX9 - performance gains of up to 6% for Single and Crossfire mode.
Performance gains were noticed on Radeon HD4870X2 and HD4870.
Hellgate: London DX10 - performance gains of up to 6% for Single card
mode and up to 10% for Crossfire mode. Performance gains were noticed on
all Radeon HD4xxx.
Left 4 Dead DX9- performance gains of up to 10% for Single card mode and
up to 5% for Crossfire mode. Performance gains were noticed on all Radeon
HD4870 series.
Lost Planet Colonies DX10 - performance gains of up to 10% for Single and
Crossfire mode. Performance gains were noticed on all Radeon HD4xxx and
HD38xx.
Prey OGL - performance gains of up to 15% for Crossfire mode. Performance
gains were noticed on Radeon HD4870 1GB products, HD46xx,
HD45xx.
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky - performance gains of up to 10% for Crossfire
mode. Performance gains were noticed on all Radeon HD4xxx and HD38xx.
Unreal Tournament 3 DX9 - performance gains of up to 18% for Single
card mode and up to 15% in Crossfire mode, especially in cases where AA is
enabled. Performance gains were noticed on all Radeon HD4xxx and
HD38xx.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 10, 2008)

no increase in performance for me in vantage and farcry2 , same performance as cat 8.11 . not tried any other game yet


----------



## springs113 (Dec 10, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> no increase in performance for me in vantage and farcry2 , same performance as cat 8.11 . not tried any other game yet


i hope i can install this set because the last driver frigged up my install of windows and i had to reinstall...but the weird thing is the driver that use to work dont anymore....and this is only when i install crossfirex  single card is ok but dual BSOD... on two different drives...now wondering if its my raptors....then again could be DAAMIT...cuz my intel/nvidia machine works wonders with its raptor


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like the release notes show more improvements beyond what the Betas had. Going to give these a shot now.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 10, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Looks like the release notes show more improvements beyond what the Betas had. Going to give these a shot now.



Let us know what you find. I was expecting to see the official 8.12 to just be a more stable version of RC3. Now i just can't wait to get home and get some tests done.


----------



## human_error (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmm it's not installing on my vista 64 machine with a 3870X2 - i get an "incompatible driver" error during install thrown by vista and when the computer restarts i get a "no ati driver installed" error...

Downloaded the new drivers direct from ATI too...


----------



## Valdez (Dec 10, 2008)

It resets my computer at windows logon (xp x64).


----------



## Monkeywoman (Dec 10, 2008)

human_error said:


> Hmm it's not installing on my vista 64 machine with a 3870X2 - i get an "incompatible driver" error during install thrown by vista and when the computer restarts i get a "no ati driver installed" error...
> 
> Downloaded the new drivers direct from ATI too...



use driver cleaner and ccleaner together; both free and make life alot easier. drive cleaner found here; http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=745


----------



## human_error (Dec 10, 2008)

Monkeywoman said:


> use driver cleaner and ccleaner together; both free and make life alot easier. drive cleaner found here; http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=745



I always do this (i use driver cleaner pro), issue still not resolved and there are quite a few people starting to post on the ATI forums with similar issues with 3870 based cards both in single and crossfire configurations. 

Seems that Windows is detecting an incompatability between the new drivers and my GPUs


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2008)

> Call of Duty: World at War DX9 – performance gains of up to *21%* for Single
> and Crossfire mode. Performance gains were noticed on all Radeon HD48xx.



HOT DAMN thats a nice increase!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 10, 2008)

I only just managed to install the 8.12 betas. These came out rather quickly.


----------



## springs113 (Dec 10, 2008)

human_error said:


> I always do this (i use driver cleaner pro), issue still not resolved and there are quite a few people starting to post on the ATI forums with similar issues with 3870 based cards both in single and crossfire configurations.
> 
> Seems that Windows is detecting an incompatability between the new drivers and my GPUs



Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	1000007e
  BCP1:	FFFFFFFFC0000005
  BCP2:	FFFFF98014D50C6F

my error.... it only happens in crossfire too


----------



## springs113 (Dec 10, 2008)

its running fine right now but as soon as i hook up the xfrie bridges....errrp bsod of bs...if i run the last drivers from msi i can enable crossfire no problem


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 10, 2008)

For those of you with the AGP version of the 3850 and want to get these and 8.11's to install, this is whatcha have to do...

1.) Extract the driver package, you can run it as it'll fail anyway...







2.) Open the file *INSTALL.ini* in your ATi directory e.g. C:\ATI\SUPPORT\8-12_xp32_dd_ccc_wdm_enu_72271\Driver\

3.) Find the following text 0x9505:0x25421002 and replace it with *0x9515:0x0028174B* - *save!*

4.) Now, in the same directory, open the *CX_72271.INI* file and do the same as option 3. Replace 0x9505:0x25421002 with *0x9515:0x0028174B*.

5.) Now go to the _XP_INF _ folder and open the *CX_72271.INF* file and find *"ATI Radeon HD 3850" = ati2mtag_RV630, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9505&SUBSYS_25421002* entry and replace _9505&SUBSYS_25421002_ with *9515&SUBSYS_0028174B.*

6.) Once you've made all these changes, don't extract the files again as your efforts will be other written, just run the setup file that's already been extracted.





This is actually the 8.12 RC3. 

Now it should install flawlessly on your 3850 AGP - if people want me to do earlier cards PM and I'll do what I can. 

Enjoy!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 10, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> For those of you with the AGP version of the 3850 and want to get these and 8.11's to install, this is whatcha have to do...
> 
> 1.) Extract the driver package, you can run it as it'll fail anyway...
> 
> ...



Can I quote this for use in another forum? We have many AGP users there that will like this.  I'll quote it as "posted buy InnocentCriminal @ techpowerup.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 10, 2008)

By all means, share the knowledge. If it's OCN then I won't bother as I was going to, but I'm lazy. ^^


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 10, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> By all means, share the knowledge. If it's OCN then I won't bother as I was going to, but I'm lazy. ^^



Thanks, 

Sorry It's not OCN.... you're going to have to do it still


----------



## Valdez (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone using hd3870 + xp x64?


----------



## ghost101 (Dec 10, 2008)

I've installed this fine. But where is the encoding feature?

The Avivo Package on the site released today still says only compatible with x1k series.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 10, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> I've installed this fine. But where is the encoding feature?
> 
> The Avivo Package on the site released today still says only compatible with x1k series.



Catalyst basic view. Should be under Avivo or something similar.


----------



## ghost101 (Dec 10, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Catalyst basic view. Should be under Avivo or something similar.



So do I have to install the avivo package? Which according to the ati site says only compatible with x1k series (something which it says every month, would have expected it to change today).


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 10, 2008)

The Avivo package is available from the same page you download the drivers.. just further down the page. It's compatible with the 4800, you might be looking at an older archived version.


----------



## ghost101 (Dec 10, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> The Avivo package is available from the same page you download the drivers.. just further down the page. It's compatible with the 4800, you might be looking at an older archived version.



Well it gives a release date of today. I'm looking at this page

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista64/common-vista64

Also, I've just tried it (and as it has with every previous catalyst version), instant crash. (tried to convert xvid file to an ipod video file)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 10, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Well it gives a release date of today. I'm looking at this page
> 
> http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista64/common-vista64
> 
> Also, I've just tried it (and as it has with every previous catalyst version), instant crash. (tried to convert xvid file to an ipod video file)



OK you're right... I'll try it later today and I'll post up what happens for me.


----------



## springs113 (Dec 10, 2008)

im using vista 64 and i truly believe this problem is either microsoft or ati....dam cards wont work in xfire...but if i disconnect the bridges windows boots fine...put it back on...window boots to welcome screen then bsod...
if i download the 8.11 package from msi it works fine i can enable crossfire and all no worries...ANY SUGGESTIONS


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2008)

springs113 said:


> im using vista 64 and i truly believe this problem is either microsoft or ati....dam cards wont work in xfire...but if i disconnect the bridges windows boots fine...put it back on...window boots to welcome screen then bsod...
> if i download the 8.11 package from msi it works fine i can enable crossfire and all no worries...ANY SUGGESTIONS



You and many others with your problem should give this post a read. http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=260&threadid=104422


----------



## springs113 (Dec 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> You and many others with your problem should give this post a read. http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=260&threadid=104422


cant access it


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2008)

Strange, it works for me and it isn't a restricted page. Clear out your browser cache.  Here is the meat of the post:



> Get back to a stable state with 8.9 or 8.10 drivers....then disable crossfire
> disable crossfire
> disable crossfire
> just to be safe.....disable crossfire
> ...


----------



## springs113 (Dec 10, 2008)

gonna go try it thanks.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 10, 2008)

Avivo works for me under Vista X64


----------



## Steevo (Dec 10, 2008)

The new chipset drivers gave me BSOD and a warning about new controllers and hard disks.



Effing retarded.


----------



## springs113 (Dec 10, 2008)

if i use the all in one package from msi i can run everything fine without touching a thing


----------



## leonard_222003 (Dec 10, 2008)

Tried them in GTA4 and the same perforamance , 8.11 was all good but i expected more perf. from this , nothing , i guess i need to upgrade the CPU , video card wasn't a problem in the first place .
I found one error , locks up with a white screen in combination with gigabyte's overclock tool so now i have to use riva tuner to apply the overclock.
I will test with crysis to see if any improvement has been made , they claim 13% but i hope


----------



## springs113 (Dec 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> Strange, it works for me and it isn't a restricted page. Clear out your browser cache.  Here is the meat of the post:



i just disabled ati event utility crap... and it works now...


----------



## daehxxiD (Dec 10, 2008)

I just updated to this beautiful driver...

It's just awesome; haven't tried the Stream Processing stuff yet (won't work on my HD2600 anyways I guess), but in Far Cry 2 I noticed an around 2-3 fps increase in normal gameplay over the 8.10 and generally it is much more stable...

Hell, it is the only driver that remembers what I set in the avivo-options since I have my HD2600, when I go into hibernation...

Great stuff, gonna keep this one until SP2 or even longer if it doesn't cause any problems with it. I don't expect to see any more performance improvements for my HD2600 anyways.


----------



## leonard_222003 (Dec 10, 2008)

No improvement in crysis warhead , the same results as 8.10 , 8.11 and now 8.12.I guess if Nvidia says they released a driver that improve perf. by xx% Ati has to follow , no matter if the improvements are real or not it must be good for the sales.
3dmarks improvement don't count  , they are not games.


----------



## Xaser04 (Dec 10, 2008)

If anyone is interested in the folding performance I just read this over at the folding forum:



			
				foldingforumadmin said:
			
		

> 6.23 will work fine and is tested against the dlls supplied with the client. 8.12 contains updated dlls that we will switch over to at a later date, so for now you will not see a performance change with 8.12 until that switch occurs and/or the newer cores are made public.



Topic can be found here: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=7402

Seems to be until we get a new core the 8.12 drivers won't make a difference (they don't btw).


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 10, 2008)

how far off is physx for ATI cards?... i wonder, i read some pages that said someone already had it working [google]


----------



## johnspack (Dec 10, 2008)

Also a driver update for ati tuner cards like my 650 theatre pro,  also 8.12 for anyone who has one.


----------



## Megasty (Dec 10, 2008)

Why does installing these damn drivers have to be rocket science. It took me 3 hrs to get this garbage to install right. Now I don't even feel like testing them.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 11, 2008)

Megasty said:


> Why does installing these damn drivers have to be rocket science. It took me 3 hrs to get this garbage to install right. Now I don't even feel like testing them.



Any tips?


----------



## Megasty (Dec 11, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Any tips?



Trial & error  I even gave up 2 or 3 times during the process to go vent. Looking at my poor monitor @ 1600x1200 for so long was just too depressing to leave be.

I ended up installing cat 8.10 then uninstalling the driver & then installing the 8.12 driver. The last few drivers have been giving me nothing but guff. What happened to the perfect 8.8 driver that you didn't need to reboot, screw around with taking out cards & cables, etc.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 11, 2008)

Megasty said:


> Trial & error  I even gave up 2 or 3 times during the process to go vent. Looking at my poor monitor @ 1600x1200 for so long was just too depressing to leave be.
> 
> I ended up installing cat 8.10 then uninstalling the driver & then installing the 8.12 driver. The last few drivers have been giving me nothing but guff. What happened to the perfect 8.8 driver that you didn't need to reboot, screw around with taking out cards & cables, etc.



That does sound annoying. Knock on wood... I've been issue free when installing any drivers yet. It doesnt matter if I removed everything and installed or simply installed over the old pack, things have been working. I did screwup a bios mod on both card that took me several hours to correct :shadedshu

I'm going to just install over the 8.12 RC3 and see what happens.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 11, 2008)

Which cards are currently supported under AMD Stream? Think i may be able to give em a shot under Win 7?


----------



## HTC (Dec 11, 2008)

Megasty said:


> Trial & error  I even gave up 2 or 3 times during the process to go vent. Looking at my poor monitor @ 1600x1200 for so long was just too depressing to leave be.
> 
> I ended up installing cat 8.10 then uninstalling the driver & then installing the 8.12 driver. The last few drivers have been giving me nothing but guff. What happened to the perfect 8.8 driver that you didn't need to reboot, screw around with taking out cards & cables, etc.



I had 8.10 installed and, to install 8.12, i just did it without un-installing the others first: no reboot required.

Usually, though, i do it this way:

- go to control panel
- run "ATI Catalyst Install Manager"
- choose option "express un-install ALL ATI Software"
- reboot
- install new drivers
- reboot

Simple.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 11, 2008)

Currently downloading for Vista 64.  The AVIVO thing says it'll only work on X1xxx series of cards though, yet the post date is 12/10/08 

Is this a typo or is it incompatible with newer cards?

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista64/common-vista64


----------



## department76 (Dec 11, 2008)

add me to the list: i have vista 64 and a 3870, catalyst 8.12 WON'T install correctly.  i'll just wait until the next update, 8.11's work fine.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2008)

Vista x64 here,did the driver install this way.

- go to control panel
- run "ATI Catalyst Install Manager"
- choose option "express un-install ALL ATI Software"
- reboot
- install new drivers
- reboot

Worked perfect.I am also using vista sp2 beta with no problems.


----------



## HTC (Dec 11, 2008)

tigger said:


> Vista x64 here,did the driver install this way.
> 
> - go to control panel
> - run "ATI Catalyst Install Manager"
> ...



That's the same as me (except for the Vista SP2 part): this has always worked for me.

On 2 occasions though, i installed *without* un-installing old drivers first and didn't have to reboot: i was successfull in both times. 1 of them was with 8.10 to 8.12 but i don't recall the other one


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice! Talk about sweet timing, I got a new Hard drive in the mail today so I am going to redo my Vista instal. I was gonna wait until the drivers came out. Looks like I won't be waiting!!!


----------



## wiak (Dec 11, 2008)

i  cant figure out why people got problems, everytime i install ati catalyst on  my htpc, and my gaming rig it works fine, htpc got a HD 3200 (780G IGP) and my gaming rig got a HD 4870 512MB


----------



## wiak (Dec 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Which cards are currently supported under AMD Stream? Think i may be able to give em a shot under Win 7?


atm HD 4800 series supports AMD Steam


----------



## Polarman (Dec 11, 2008)

Everything is working ok with 8.12 except...

I still have the same nagging problem. DVI looses signal when Windows load. Have to use VGA.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 11, 2008)

Everything worked out fine for me,

Just uninstalled 8.11 first, rebooted, installed 8.12, rebooted.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 11, 2008)

Still cant play crysis, yay!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Still cant play crysis, yay!



who cares about that dead horse


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Polarman said:


> Everything is working ok with 8.12 except...
> 
> I still have the same nagging problem. DVI looses signal when Windows load. Have to use VGA.



sounds like monitor itself.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Dec 11, 2008)

*Just keep restarting*



springs113 said:


> im using vista 64 and i truly believe this problem is either microsoft or ati....dam cards wont work in xfire...but if i disconnect the bridges windows boots fine...put it back on...window boots to welcome screen then bsod...
> if i download the 8.11 package from msi it works fine i can enable crossfire and all no worries...ANY SUGGESTIONS



Ok, I got the BSOD with crossfire in Vista 32 bit with 4 Radeon 4850s. Keep on restarting and the bug will work itself out. First I got a BSOD when I enabled crossfire after it said something wierd about one of my cards being disconnected after installing the drivers plus CCC. It had disabled crossfire and a BSOD was instant after reenabling it. After that I just let Windows start normally and crossfire "magically" was enabled and performance benchmarks confirmed that. Something is not right but I find that simply restarting works out the kinks with multi GPU setups. Sure it is ridiculous but true.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Go to AMD Forums for More Support.


----------



## jgrahl (Dec 11, 2008)

8.12 seems to have installed a World of Warcraft FREE Trial icon onto my desktop.  They used to give an option for that, now the only option I seen was to install Folding@Home.  This was the 8-12_xp32_dd_ccc_wdm_enu_72271 file.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 11, 2008)

there are options of having that stuff unless if you select no, but that WOW link i think is to download a Free Trial of the Game.


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> sounds like monitor itself.



Yes.  I had a monitor that did it with my 4870.  Once I got it to work (after several hard resets), the monitor could never be unplugged or the "reset" cycle would have to be done again. New monitor, never had the problem again.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 11, 2008)

I Tested this last night. I get a nice performance boost
3dmark vantage = extra 1380 3dmarks
Crysis Warhead = Extra 5fps


----------



## HTC (Dec 11, 2008)

silkstone said:


> I Tested this last night. I get a nice performance boost
> 3dmark vantage = extra 1380 3dmarks
> Crysis Warhead = Extra 5fps



Questions:

Has Vantage benefited, in any way, from that "Stream" thing?

Can you check the scores you got with the individual tests to see if any one test is the "culprit" for this increase?


----------



## shk021051 (Dec 11, 2008)

oh!shit
GTA IV is bad on ATI Catalyst 8.12


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 11, 2008)

its bad on any card, nvidia released 180.84 beta driver to get best experience out of their hardware, sorry but this Game and Crysis Doesnt make PC Gaming, PC gaming, more like "Ports" which are Developed for Non X86 based systems.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 11, 2008)

HTC said:


> Questions:
> 
> Has Vantage benefited, in any way, from that "Stream" thing?
> 
> Can you check the scores you got with the individual tests to see if any one test is the "culprit" for this increase?




Here's a screen shot of the results.







The speeds of the HD4850 might be slightly different, i don't remember exactly what it was set too the other day. but it's only different by a few % as i keep my 4850 clocked to around 720/1100 most of the time. So it isn't an in-depth accurate test, just my first impression. I'm sure a few other folk around here will be doing a better comparison.
-Sorry bad screenshot the Perlin Noise FPS is 57.05

Again i'm not sure how accurate these are as i just fished out on old .3dr file from a couple of days ago. And my rig isn't set up for testing. I'd be interested to see what other people get. I just found another .3dr file and the differences weren't so great. just an extra 400 Graphics marks, and for that test file i am sure the clock speeds were the same.


----------



## HTC (Dec 11, 2008)

silkstone said:


> Here's a screen shot of the results.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/081211/Catalyst-compare.jpg
> 
> ...



Yeah: i can't tell from that either since, in some tests, it shows a drop of ~50% while, in others, gains of ~66%.


----------



## miloshs (Dec 11, 2008)

*Problems?!?!*

I don't know whats the problem with you guys hardware, but on my Vista x64 it installed flawlessly and didn't even ask for a restart!!!  Just upgraded from 8.11 to 8.12 with no uninstalls or similar crap...   Works fine...
Gonna fire up GTA 4 to see how it runs compared to 8.11...


----------



## silkstone (Dec 11, 2008)

Just edited. The windows weren't aligned properly so it's confusing to compare - sorry.
Fished out an older banchmark result and they weren't too different. but whatever they did it worked for me. I might have just had a bad driver install (i was using the 8.12 beta drivers for the test)
Still an improvement over the other drivers tho which is always a good thing.


----------



## miloshs (Dec 11, 2008)

GTA IV results with the 8.12 drivers...

Taken from Fraps excel sheet: 

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  9838 ,    360000 ,  16,   39, 27.328

Settings were:
Res - 1680x1050
Tex - medium
the next one (forgot what it was ) - high 
draw dist - 25 (wont let me set higher)
cars - 100
details -100
shadows - 16

That was actual 5 min gameplay...  driving, shooting, killing, smashing... no animations or similar stuff that runs at an 50-60fps average...
Signature rig...

P.S. can't really tell theres a difference compared to 8.11...  if there is, then its very small gain and in select areas...


----------



## Prash (Dec 11, 2008)

Has anyone tested this with a 4870? I have heard that the gains are lesser than those found in 4850? Anyone...


----------



## human_error (Dec 11, 2008)

jgrahl said:


> 8.12 seems to have installed a World of Warcraft FREE Trial icon onto my desktop.  They used to give an option for that, now the only option I seen was to install Folding@Home.  This was the 8-12_xp32_dd_ccc_wdm_enu_72271 file.



It is an option if you choose "custom" when installing the drivers instead of express, the wow free trial link has been there for quite a few months now.

In regards to issues installing on vista 64 with 3870s and 3870X2s im currently in communication with ATI driver senior technicians to see if we can find what's wrong (their support is _very_ good if you create a ticket and give plenty of details about the problem).


----------



## Valdez (Dec 11, 2008)

human_error said:


> In regards to issues installing on vista 64 with 3870s and 3870X2s im currently in communication with ATI driver senior technicians to see if we can find what's wrong (their support is _very_ good if you create a ticket and give plenty of details about the problem).



Please tell them, that the xp x64 driver is crap too. (hd3870 + xp x64 = resets my computer on windows logon)


----------



## truehighroller1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Prash said:


> Has anyone tested this with a 4870? I have heard that the gains are lesser than those found in 4850? Anyone...




I have a 4870 1GB with these drivers. I kept getting an out of memory erro after about half hour to hour play time. I never got this error before even though, I could tell before that there was a memory leak with the game. iT is just that now the game bitches about it LOL. I will run fraps and post results tonight but, I ran it last night and at first it hits 60FPS then dropped to like 45 then droppped to like 30 avg then dropped to like 25 then out  of memory error just to give you a rough guesstimete of what is to come with my results.


----------



## Prash (Dec 11, 2008)

i hope the final outcome will be good. Will be waiting for your review.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 11, 2008)

human_error said:


> I always do this (i use driver cleaner pro), issue still not resolved and there are quite a few people starting to post on the ATI forums with similar issues with 3870 based cards both in single and crossfire configurations.
> 
> Seems that Windows is detecting an incompatability between the new drivers and my GPUs



You arent using a modded BIOS by any chance?  from what I have read, the people with the least issues in crossfire are the ones who did not install anything before upgrading to 8.12.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 11, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> who cares about that dead horse



I do.. I still have yet to beat it on anything higher than low..


----------



## daehxxiD (Dec 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I do.. I still have yet to beat it on anything higher than low..



What res are you playing it at? Do you have FSAA enabled? Both these factors KILL GPUs in Crysis. So try lowering/disableing those FIRST before you lower the Details.

Shadows are also very demanding, start out with lower settings first (good point to start is medium, for low there are no shadows)... I managed to get a playable 25-30fps like this on pretty much everything high/very high and  and am running an HD2600 (res is only 848x480 though; still looks good thanks to the games integrated Shader-antialiasing (not the FSAA option!)).

With your setup you should be able to play the game at 40fps with the same settings as I have on at least 1440x900 resolution 0xAA. Main things killing my FPS are resolution and FSAA, aswell as Shadows (set to medium for me) and very high shaders (set to high for me, however still enableing the sunshafts and object-motionblur from within the autoexec).

Give it a tweak and let us know, there is really no logical reason why Crysis shouldn't run fluidly on your system with most of the eye-candy enabled.

Edit: Crysis is one of the few games that runs better in DX10 for me, so be sure to run it in DX10.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 11, 2008)

Even though I've shown AGP users how to edit the ini and inf files to get the 8.12's to install. The AGP 8.12 hotfix drivers are out. They completely skipped 8.11.


----------



## truehighroller1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Prash said:


> i hope the final outcome will be good. Will be waiting for your review.




There is a really crappy bug in this game. I won't post my exact numbers "don't have time right now" but, I can get 50 avg fps when I alt tab out to my desktop and let the video card get its memory back and then go back into the game. The game will eventually CTD if I don't occasionally do that. THE GAME HAS A REALLY BAD MEMORY LEAK!!!! It is pretty obvious just do what I said and you can see that the FPS jump up after doing it, then the memory starts leaking out again and the FPS start to dip down again. I can watch it go all the way down to like 1fps that's how bad the leak is. I then ran COD4 max everything 1980x1200 and solid 91FPS and Crysis WARS solid 30 FPS at 1680x1200 all settings high I think... I should be,, pushing 50 FPS avg with GTA IV from what I seen last night.


----------



## Prash (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for that, but did u notice any improvements? Anyhow this will help others but not me as i have already ordered a GTX 260/216


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 13, 2008)

actually was the cleanest install for me since in using the 3870x2 gpu..... did ya'll follow Erockers ATI gpu un-install  guide?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 13, 2008)

i want to see that article myself.


----------



## -=SNIPER=- (Dec 13, 2008)

check my review on Catalyst Driver 8.11 vs 8.12 @ t-Break.com


----------



## sparkscarz (Dec 23, 2008)

human_error said:


> Hmm it's not installing on my vista 64 machine with a 3870X2 - i get an "incompatible driver" error during install thrown by vista and when the computer restarts i get a "no ati driver installed" error...
> 
> Downloaded the new drivers direct from ATI too...



YEA i get that same error  the one that it says that there is no ati driver installed...
did you find a fix for that? if you did plzz reply by
cuz i am still getting it


----------



## human_error (Dec 23, 2008)

sparkscarz said:


> YEA i get that same error  the one that it says that there is no ati driver installed...
> did you find a fix for that? if you did plzz reply by
> cuz i am still getting it



I'm still waiting on ATi to release a hotfix, i was working with them until they managed to recreate the issue in-house, and they said they will open a knowledgebase article when 
they have a fix but it looks to be quite a nasty issue to fix so i think we'll have to wait until ccc9.1 is out in January.

If you have 4850s you can try the 4850 hotfix here but that is only meant to work on 4850s experiencing trouble, if you have a 3870 based chip and are getting the error this won't fix it 

I'll post in the forums here under the ati sub section in graphics cards if/when i see a fix is available.


----------



## sparkscarz (Dec 24, 2008)

human_error said:


> I'm still waiting on ATi to release a hotfix, i was working with them until they managed to recreate the issue in-house, and they said they will open a knowledgebase article when
> they have a fix but it looks to be quite a nasty issue to fix so i think we'll have to wait until ccc9.1 is out in January.
> 
> If you have 4850s you can try the 4850 hotfix here but that is only meant to work on 4850s experiencing trouble, if you have a 3870 based chip and are getting the error this won't fix it
> ...



Al rite thanks!! for your help


----------

